# COLOMBIA | One photo every day



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*COLOMBIA | One Photo Every Day*

*Everybody can post photos in this thread of our country. But please only one photo every day, and if you put some information, it's better. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bucaramanga, Santander*

*Bucaramanga, Santander*
Population: 509.918
Metropolitan Area: 1.014.657









Post of the forista DonPacho


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Salento, Quindio*

*Salento, Quindio*

*Palma de Cera en el Valle del Cocora*

Post of the forista juand86


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Bucaramanga










Bonus  Manizales


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encanta esa última foto de Manizales, muy digna para banner del día SSC. Gracias por compartirla. Saludos.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Laguna de Guatavita, Cundinamarca*​
​
*Laguna de Guatavita - En busca de El Dorado:*

"Descubierta en 1537 por Jiménez de Quesada, es una laguna circular situada en lo que parece un cráter meteórico. No hay evidencia, sin embargo, de origen meteórico o volcánico. La laguna fue una de las lagunas sagradas de los Muiscas en la cual se celebraba una ceremonia en la cual el Zipa (Cacique) se bañaba en las aguas cubierto de oro. Este es uno de los orígenes de la leyenda de El Dorado. La laguna fue tratada de drenar varias veces para hallar sus tesoros ocultos, entre los cuales los intentos más importantes fueron el del cápitan Lázaro Fonte quien pudo extraer varias piezas de oro fino, y el de Antonio de Sepúlveda en el siglo XVI, quien también logró sacar esmeraldas y piezas de cerámica."

*Guatavita's lagoon - In search of The Gilding:*

" Tart in 1537 for Jiménez de Quesada, is a circular lagoon placed in what looks like a meteoric crater. There is no evidence, nevertheless, of meteoric or volcanic origin. The lagoon was one of the sacred lagoons of the Muiscas in which there was celebrated a ceremony in which the Zipa (Chief) was bathing in the waters golden cutlery. This one is one of the origins of the legend of The Gilding. The lagoon was treated of drenar several times to find his(her,your) secret exchequers, between(among) which the most important attempts were that of the cápitan Lázaro Fonte who could extract several pieces of thin gold, and that of Antonio de Sepúlveda in the 16th century, who also managed to extract emeralds and pieces of ceramics. "

​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Santa Fe de Antioquia - Antioquia*

*Santa Fe de Antioquia - Antioquia*


Post of forista alejoaoa


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Bogota*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

i like columbia. )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

photoshope.... :bash::bash:




Viva_Bulgaria said:


>


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Ráquira, Boyacá*

*Ráquira, Boyacá*
12.200 Inhabitants


----------



## Javier.med.qqta (Feb 12, 2008)

Colombia te amo!!!


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice pics! I liked the Bucaramanga view! and that bridge is also amazing!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Cartagena*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Espectacular, me encanta esa foto de Cartagena. Saludos.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics, very nice thread too  kay:




julioypunto said:


> *Cartagena*


Its one of the most great pics i have ever seen about Cartagena :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Suaitá, Santander*
10.679 Inhabitants


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

cool places


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*

*Guatapé, Antioquia*
7.000 Inhabitants









Posted by alejoaoa


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

guau combia agradable de las fotos kay:

respetos de Ỷligan


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

El Peñol, Antioquia 









http://hk4ecg.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Penon20Antioquia.15085503_std.jpg


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah... hehehe



qwert_guy said:


> cool places


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this is nice photo... thanks for sharing this one...:cheers:



D.D. said:


> El Peñol, Antioquia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this is very similar in the phililippines which project name is metro guapo...hehehe but they just paint most likely with pink color... its nice though to eradicate some bad views in some streets... :cheers: but this photo is really nice....



Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Guatapé, Antioquia*
> 7.000 Inhabitants
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

si si senior.... pit senior :cheers::lol:



tonight said:


> guau combia agradable de las fotos kay:
> 
> respetos de Ỷligan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Guatapé, Antioquia*
> 7.000 Inhabitants
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pic; those buildings looks great


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

julioypunto said:


> *Cartagena*


:cheers:

is this a tourist place?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Yes, it is  

It is also the place of the famous battle of Cartgana de los Indias in which 4,000 Spanish with 6 ships crushed 31,400 English with 186 ships. The British lost between 8,000 and 11,000 killed; 7,500 wounded and 60 ships sunk. The Spanish admiral, Blas de Lezo, was with one eye, one hand and one leg and also died shortly after the battle.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I liked El Peñol, very good landscapes. D.D. thank you very much. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Muy lindo Guatapé.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Tintipan Island* One of the islands of the San Bernardo Archipelago off the coast of the town of Tolu, Colombia


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> :cheers:
> 
> is this a tourist place?


yes indeed,cartagena is a caribean city with a lot of history have nice beaches and beautiful women:nuts: is a place to relax when you walk for the old city and people are frendly!:cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *I liked El Peñol, very good landscapes. D.D. thank you very much. Regards.*


yeah, It is a beautiful place, specially when visiting the site by yourself


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

PuebloFuerte said:


> *Tintipan Island* One of the islands of the San Bernardo Archipelago off the coast of the town of Tolu, Colombia


^^
nice island...are the tourists allowed to enter that island?


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful Colombia :cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

tonight said:


> ^^
> nice island...are the tourists allowed to enter that island?


I think is protected...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Now I present you the cocora valley located in the coffee region of Colombia (Quindio) and is also home to the tallest palms (wax palm) in the planet. 








http://image62.webshots.com/162/2/18/37/514221837znCJzY_ph.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*D.D. and the image??? I can´t see.*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Tintipan Island looks amazing


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wonderful pics! I like all.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*San Gil, Santander*


Posted by santotam


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *D.D. and the image??? I can´t see.*


it was such a beautiful image, but it got blocked


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok This is located in the Cocora valley home to the tallest palm threes in the WORLD!!! these are wax palms the national tree and home to a endangered species of parrot.


The Palms Look how tiny that lady is :O from Pmoroni flickr








link http://farm1.static.flickr.com/146/374711669_864a2d30c7.jpg?v=0


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good contrast. This place is fabulous to visit. Regards.*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Linda Colombia!!!!!!!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

The Colombian Andes -- I took this pic at 6 am  beautiful sunrise! :happy:










located in the south of the Antioquia department


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful panoramic. Regards.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful landscapes,and those palms are amazing...someone have a pic of those endangered parrots?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^yup, they are called loros ojrejiamarillo :nuts: they are little parrots.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Divine. Regards.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

D.D. said:


> Ok This is located in the Cocora valley home to the tallest palm threes in the WORLD!!! these are wax palms the national tree and home to a endangered species of parrot.
> 
> 
> The Palms Look how tiny that lady is :O from Pmoroni flickr
> ...


I'd like to change such as palm trees and beautiful long by modern mills that are spoiling the landscape in my country.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*San Andrés Islands*


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

That San Andrés Island is a paradise! what a beautiful place! love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome country for sure :cheers: i love those little parrots


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bogotá, D.C.*
Population: 7.048.156









Posted by hermano2


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Medellín*
Population: 2.223.660
Metropolitan Area: 3.316.358


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

beautiful cities.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

The most beautiful Church in Colombia 
*Santuario de las Lajas* located in Southern Colombia "Nariño"


by flickr AdamPearse


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

D.D. said:


> The most beautiful Church in Colombia
> *Santuario de las Lajas* located in Southern Colombia "Nariño"
> 
> 
> by flickr AdamPearse


*Excellent!! Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice church indeed @Jan Del Castillo really awesome :cheers: and the location is awesome too! Beautiful scenery


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cali*
Population: 2.075.380
Metropolitan Area: 2.348.826


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

amazing place


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

nice panorama of cali


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Barranquilla, D.E.I.P.*
Population: 1.112.889
Metropolitan Area: 1.726.271


----------



## Virtualtopia (Oct 1, 2008)

*Nearly got arrested for taking this one.*









http://www.virtualamericas.net/colombia/photos/cities/boqueron/co0331.shtml

There were soldiers in the photo and I was approached by 3 angry soldiers. Luckily after shouting at me for 15 mins, they let me go when they realized I was a dumb tourist who couldn't speak Spanish.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

what the ****?


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice church indeed @Jan Del Castillo really awesome :cheers: and the location is awesome too! Beautiful scenery


i like also the scenery of that church... :cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

D.D. said:


> The most beautiful Church in Colombia
> *Santuario de las Lajas* located in Southern Colombia "Nariño"
> 
> 
> by flickr AdamPearse


wow what an inexpressible sight 

:cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Bogota in Winterland 

Bogota DC, Colombia 








by Alonso Cardenas, Panoramio


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Impresionante el Santuario de las Lajas, uno de mís sueños sería visitar Colombia, según dicen, y pudiéndose comprobar aquí, uno de los países más bellos de Amércia, junto a México, Argentina, y todos los demás que formamos una gran familia mundial con el nexo común que no es otro que nuestro gran idioma español.

Saludos y Felicidades por traer imágenes que nos hagan ver cuanto de bueno tiene tu país.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

D.D. said:


> ^^yup, they are called loros ojrejiamarillo :nuts: they are little parrots.


Lovely parrots,colombian fauna must be amazing too! :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*D.D. espectacular Bogotá con nieve, nunca había visto esa foto. Iptucci gracias por tus comentarios, cuando vengas a Colombia nos avisas, no te preocupes por alojamiento ni alimentación, no se te olvide la cámara. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *D.D. espectacular Bogotá con nieve, nunca había visto esa foto. Iptucci gracias por tus comentarios, cuando vengas a Colombia nos avisas, no te preocupes por alojamiento ni alimentación, no se te olvide la cámara. Saludos.*


Muchas gracia amigo, lo mismo digo, a ver si algún día me es posible cruzar el charco, y conocer a mís hermanos de hispanoamérica.

Saludos.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Pereira*
Population: 428.397
Metropolitan Area: 631.944


From Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Caño Cristales*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

nice river


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Where is the coke at?:scouserd:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Caño Cristales*


awesome


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*San Juan de Pasto*


Posted by davidflorez


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice panorama


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Como resalta la avenida de la izquierda . muy buena foto.


----------



## Jean Andrade (Sep 30, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Santa Marta*


Buena foto de Santa Marta Jan, gracias. La panorámica de Pasto también se ve bien.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

seems lots of people in the beach... wow...



Jean Andrade said:


> Buena foto de Santa Marta Jan, gracias. La panorámica de Pasto también se ve bien.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Manizales*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Es muy extraña e impresionante esa imagen de Manizales, deben haber una densa aglomeración de estilos es esa ciudad, ¡no la conocía!.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Very nice pics Jan! Colombia is a very beauty country. I hope to visit your country the next year.

Santa Marta es bellísimo :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Klugermann said:


> Very nice pics Jan! Colombia is a very beauty country. I hope to visit your country the next year.
> 
> Santa Marta es bellísimo :cheers:


*Por acá bienvenido cuando quieras, te quedas en mi casa, no te preocupes por comida ni transporte, solo no te olvides de la cámara. Saludos.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Armenia*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Quite an interesting name for a city in Colombia, is there a story behind that name  BTW I have noticed that the city of Manizales has a flag which is the same like the flag of Bulgaria :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Excelente espacio para disfrutar y conocer nuestro hermoso país!!


:cheers:


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

*Medellín - Colombia*

​


----------



## Virtualtopia (Oct 1, 2008)

*Sumapaz River*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Por acá bienvenido cuando quieras, te quedas en mi casa, no te preocupes por comida ni transporte, solo no te olvides de la cámara. Saludos.*


Jejeje... muchas gracias Jan. Cobraré tus palabras algún día 

Saludos!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Chicamocha Canyon - Santander, Colombia​*






*by Atl Col*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photo, very impressive the Chicamocha Canyon. Regards.*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

mindblowing pic:drool:, but I wouldn't like to be driving there


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

SABROSA, RICA , ESO SIGNIFICA COLOMBIA PARA MI , ADMIRO COMO HAN AVANZADO MUCHO EN INFRAESTRUCTURA , MI PAIS YA ESTA SIGUIENDO LOS PASOS , SALUDOS DESDE PERÚ.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

novascorpius said:


> SABROSA, RICA , ESO SIGNIFICA COLOMBIA PARA MI , ADMIRO COMO HAN AVANZADO MUCHO EN INFRAESTRUCTURA , MI PAIS YA ESTA SIGUIENDO LOS PASOS , SALUDOS DESDE PERÚ.


*Bienvenido, cuando decidas venir a nuestro país nos avisas para atenderte. Saludos.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cúcuta*
Population: 585.543
Metropolitan Area: 747.713


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Cuantos habitantes tiene saludos ...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

neon87 said:


> ^^ Cuantos habitantes tiene saludos ...


*Cúcuta tiene según el censo de 2005: 585.543 habitantes y con su área metropolitana la suma es: 747.713 habitantes. Saludos.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Es una ciudad frondosa, no debe faltar el agua por ahí.


----------



## LUIXIVIADO (Dec 21, 2007)

*Cartagena de Indias*


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Me encata el skline de esta ciudad , sobre todo de noche es magnifica.




Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Cúcuta tiene según el censo de 2005: 585.543 habitantes y con su área metropolitana la suma es: 747.713 habitantes. Saludos.*


Exelente dentro de poco llegara al millón


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Maravillosa foto de Cartagena de Indias, ¡genial!, ¡espléndida!, ¡única!, ¡fantástica!.

:applause:


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful country


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow



LUIXIVIADO said:


> *Cartagena de Indias*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Estoraques' National Park - Ocaña, Northern Santander - Colombia​*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one is breathtaking.. i love it...



rojecco said:


> *Estoraques' National Park - Ocaña, Northern Santander - Colombia​*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Buen aporte rojecco, no conocía este parque. Saludos.*


----------



## SkyScraperMember (Apr 5, 2009)

espectacular la foto de cartagena!


----------



## SkyScraperMember (Apr 5, 2009)

this cartagena photo is awesome!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Mavecure Hills - Guainía (Eastern Plains) - Colombia​*
​


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Cape San Juan de Guía, Tayrona National Park - Magdalena, Colombia​*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

beautiful places I have yet to visit :master:


----------



## .:Azzurro:. (Nov 21, 2007)

:happy:



:cheers2:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Ducks' Pond - Northern Guajira's Desert, Colombia​*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys thanks for your comments!! 

Now I'll explain about the picture:

It's a desertic zone in the northern of Colombia jus in the caribean zone, in the picture you can see the Guajira's desert bounded by the caribbean sea.

I can tell you it's not powered by photoshop, if you go over there, you can see the colour of the sand the same way you see in the picture above. It's a really beautiful sight and a mistic place to visit here in Colombia.

Regards!!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
thanks @rojecco


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. Indeed, it's an awesome place!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

tonight said:


> ^^
> thanks @rojecco





m_m said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Indeed, it's an awesome place!





regjeex said:


> :cheers::cheers:


kay:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Birds, Sea & Marsh - Great Marsh of Santa Marta, Magdalena​*
​*by Nando1978*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
is that a bird sanctuary?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. love the scene...



rojecco said:


> *Birds, Sea & Marsh - Great Marsh of Santa Marta, Magdalena​*
> ​*by Nando1978*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

tonight said:


> ^^
> is that a bird sanctuary?


Something like that. 

It's a National Park between Barranquilla and a town called Ciénaga. It's a big marsh with a beautiful view of birds and others animals; and the road is between the marsh and the ocean.

Thanks for comment. Regards!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

*Santa Rosa Thermal Waters* located in the Risaralda department


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in love with colombia...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ :cheers: 

Kogi Village. Home of several hundred Kogi indigenous people who have been living without the touch of modern times... (they have the same living style for thousands of years :shocked

Kogi Village, located in the Magdalena Department 

Photo by Flickr--ca.millionaire 











and a little side info on the Kogi people...

this is how they look


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Nice view of a Kogui Village in my departament!!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*View of a sunset in Eastern Plains Region, Colombia​*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice pics, keep posting


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Que bello amanecer , exlentes imagenes


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Linda la villa Kogi, y desde el aire se ve también muy bien. Saludos.*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Medellín in Christmas - Lights on Medellin's River​*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Sunset...


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Islet "El Morro" in Santa Marta's Bay​*


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

The Carnival pic is awesome!!!


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Devil's Pulpit, Sierra Nevada del Cocuy*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a very nice place, I love that kind of places with all these snow!!

:drool:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

NICE!!!!! i have always wanted to visit the DEVIL'S Pulpit :devil:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Really nice Colombia. Indeed a extreme diverse country.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I did not know it, amazing. Regards.*


----------



## victor luque (Oct 7, 2008)

wowwww its beautiful i dont know of this place


----------



## eduardo001 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ So I guess it's Bogotá D.C, Isn't it?

Here it looks like a cosmopolitan city, in fact it is!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

*Orquideorama (Botanical Garden) in Medellín, Colombia *

by Flickr user Fab zac


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

D.D. said:


> Cerro Tuza - Antioquia Colombia
> 
> For some reason I always picture an UFO flying around that scenery :crazy2:
> 
> *By Flicker user JuanEsOc*


amazing mountain, especially on the left side it's almost a perfect cone


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

PuebloFuerte said:


> *Devil's Pulpit, Sierra Nevada del Cocuy*


this is fantastic


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesante arquitectura , por lo que veo hay muy buenos diseños por haya en Colombia


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Nuqui, Choco: Colombian Pacific coast*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

devils pulpit just wow!!!i like the botanical garden too! very original!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Exhuberante Nuquí. Regards.*


----------



## Rago (Jun 19, 2007)

D.D. said:


> Bogota in Winterland
> 
> Bogota DC, Colombia
> 
> ...


Bogota con nieve!! eso si no lo sabia. cada dia se aprende algo nuevo.
me extraño que las ciudades en colombia tiene sus area de edifcios altos y las otras areas completamente planas.
aqui en centro america no hay area definidas para edifcios mas bien estan regados por todos lados


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^No es nieve sino granizo, pero le queda muy bien ese color a Bogotá.

Saludos!!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

PuebloFuerte said:


> *Nuqui, Choco: Colombian Pacific coast*


Excelente!!


De las mejores tomas de Nuquí que he visto!!


:drool:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Chiribiquete's National Park - Caquetá and Guaviare, Colombia *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Colombia's photos are really great, amazing; those landscapes are beautiful


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice place


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

Simplemente Hermosa Colombia.


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Bogotá D.C.​


----------



## eduardo001 (Feb 2, 2007)

muy bakano esa banner


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Pedazo de ciudad Bogotá!, muy bella.


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

bello Bogota, me fascino!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogota pic ^^ above would be great, for the SSC banner :cheers:


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Bogota pic ^^ above would be great, for the SSC banner :cheers:


Sure it would !! ... I took that pic a couple of days ago. Great that you like it !!! :happy:


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Bogotá D.C. 
Downtown

​


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Bogotá D.C. 
Downtown


​


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

precioso , la capital de Colombia .


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Espectacular ésta última foto ARGYRO. Saludos.*


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Colombia 
Melgar, Tolima


----------



## Canfernew (Aug 14, 2008)

¡Que hermosa es Colombia!


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

colombia is one of the most underreted country in the world!


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

jetstar said:


> colombia is one of the most underreted country in the world!


so... what´s your point ?


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Bogotá D.C. 
Downtown


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

jetstar said:


> colombia is one of the most underreted country in the world!


I totally agree, Most people around the universe are pretty ignorant to the situation in Colombia, and always judge us by what they see in fucking Hollywood.


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

D.D. said:


> I totally agree, Most people around the *country* are pretty ignorant to the situation in Colombia, and always judge us by what they see in fucking Hollywood.


I guess you mean around the WORLD


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Muy buenas las imágenes de Bogotá, siempre es un placer observar el centro de la capital...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

The Bare Feet Park in Medellin, Colombia

by epm_colombia


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

Very Nice Park Medellin


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice park, seems so relaxing!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Guatapurí River - Valledupar, Cesar​*
​


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

Bare Feet Park a nice place indeed. 

The Guatapurí River is so beautiful.


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Great River, what's the department of it?


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

provinciano said:


> Great River, what's the department of it?


Department of Cesar, main city Valledupar.


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

^^I know the main city is valledupar.

Soy casi un colombiano =P


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

provinciano said:


> ^^I know the main city is valledupar.
> 
> Soy casi un colombiano =P


:hug: Well .. you could be.... :yes:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

provinciano said:


> ^^I know the main city is valledupar.
> 
> Soy casi un colombiano =P


:hug:

:happy:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgon Island (Located in the Colombian Pacific)

by Diego Cardeñosa http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1387574907/sizes/o/



Little info: Isla Gorgona (gorgon island)
The island functioned as a prison (similar to Alcatraz Island) until 1985 when it was turned into a National Natural Reservation Park noted for a large number of endemic species resulting from its isolation from the American continent.


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a beautiful view of Gorgon Island!

:happy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgon island looks very beautiful


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

ARGYRO said:


> so... what´s your point ?


chill out pal! i think that you'r missing the ponit here!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Let it be!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Bucaramanga, Santander​*






*by Don Pacho*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^beautiful city :happy:


San Felipe's Castle (Is actually a fort) in *Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*.

This fort was built in 1789 to protect the city from the pesky English pirates...arrhhggg 

By ForzaVale http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2251248010/


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Really stunning and marvellous San Felipe de Barajas Castle!!

:happy:


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

*Medellin landscape from Piazza Bella Mall *



*SROLL-------------------------------
*


----------



## Dr. Jaime (May 23, 2009)

*Cayo Bolivar* San Andres y Providencia


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

I love that blue of San Andrés and Providence!!

:drool:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Landscape of Aguazul, Casanare - Western Plains​*






*by donparcero*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow, look at the amount of wild life


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Bridge of Boyaca - Location of Boyaca Battle, Historic place​*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

rojecco said:


> I love that blue of San Andrés and Providence!!
> 
> :drool:


*+1.*

*Good pics rojecco and Dr. Jaime. Regards.*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Village of Monguí - Boyacá, Colombia​**Colonial Town​*






*by alejoaoa*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

very nice town love it


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Fishing Place near Taganga - Santa Marta, Colombia​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Andres y Providencia photo is really awesome :applause:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice beaches


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for comment!!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Landscape in Belen de Umbria - Risaralda, Colombia.​*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

A Mud Volcano In Arboletes, Antioquia, Colombia 

By Jorge Luis Moncayo via Panoramio








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4209925.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rojecco said:


> *Landscape in Belen de Umbria - Risaralda, Colombia.​*


Really a nice view :cheers:


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

cheveres las fotos


----------



## luis_de_bolivia (Apr 30, 2009)

Alguien tiene alguna foto del interior de la catedral de Bogotá?



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888228


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

+ fotos


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ OK...

*Capurganá - Chocó, in the Tropical Rainforest​*






*by Mr. Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Feleru* said:


> *Centro Historico - Bogotá / Colombia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bogota's photo was indeed very nice


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^Yes, It's really nice, I like it too.

Today's Picture:


rojecco said:


> *Ecohabs, Tayrona National Park​*
> 
> From flickr by kuviajes​


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Santa Marta Bay and "El Morro"​*








By ricardocastel​


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. Jaime said:


> *Cayo Bolivar* San Andres y Providencia


Scandalous!

LS


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys!!



Now, more pics of Colombia.


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Sunrise in "La Ceja" Town - Antioquia​*







Another one...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

i have been there plenty of times


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 4, 2009)

so beautiful


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mjx729 said:


> so beautiful


yes very nice!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Santa Rosa de Cabal Balneary (thermal waters) in Risaralda Colombia


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Pic!!

It seems to be so relaxing...


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Landscape in Cauca Departament​*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Cold Dry Savannah Forest - Cundinamarca​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rojecco said:


> *Santa Marta Bay and "El Morro"​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really awesome photo :drool:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Yes, it is. 
Thanks for comment!!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Monumento en el Pantano de Vargas - Paipa, Boyacá​*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Parque del Café​**Park of the Coffee​*
> 
> From flickr by kuviajes​


beautiful!!!:shocked:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo as well


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

rojecco said:


> *Monumento en el Pantano de Vargas - Paipa, Boyacá​*


the top of that car kind of killed the pic


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^

what's that place?


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a rural road in a small town of fishermen and marine salt mine called Manaure, the color of the ocean is due to the color of sand and dust that is risen by the wind and dumped at sea. The place is located in the Colombian desert zone named "La Guajira's Desert". 

There's an image of the desert and the color of the sand...


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow great pictures. I think Colombia is one of worlds most beautifull countries.


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for comment


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*"Pueblito Paisa" in the city of Medellin​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rojecco said:


> It's a rural road in a small town of fishermen and marine salt mine called Manaure, the color of the ocean is due to the color of sand and dust that is risen by the wind and dumped at sea. The place is located in the Colombian desert zone named "La Guajira's Desert".
> 
> There's an image of the desert and the color of the sand...


Awesome photo from this place of Colombia  really awesome


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Qué bonito el pueblito Paisa!, ¡precioso!.


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

*Mosque in Maicao*


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Impresionante esa mezquita. la habia escuchado pero no la conocía. Muy linda les quedó. Excelente imagen.

....

Cartagena de Indias, Bahía del Barrio de Manga.

​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^^^Linda es mesquita , yo tambien tenia total desconocimiento de ella....

^^^^ La de Cartagena es simplmemente bellisima...El skyline es soberbio en ese atardecer


______________________________________

Vereda________Tenjo-Cundinamarca


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Lindas imágenes. La mezquita de Maicao es hermosísima, y por dentro es aun mejor. Todo un espectaculo.


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*City of Villavicencio​*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow me encantó esa foto nocturna de Villavicencio, está excelente el skyline de Cartagena, majestuosa la Mesquita de Maicao y muy bonita la foto de Tenjo. Saludos.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rojecco said:


> *City of Villavicencio​*


Awesome night photo from that town...


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice Villavicencio Pic.. great Deep Of Field and nightshot


----------



## lokenkristianna (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone..

Nice photos and Colombia is beautiful city and I like this site Because you can find all the best city's photo in this world.
It's pleasure to be a part of your forum. I love to try also what you are discussing here. Thanks!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ You're welcome.


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Sunset in Arauca, Eastern Colombia​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome sunset :cheers:


----------



## PuebloFuerte (Nov 30, 2008)

I know we're not supposed to but I just want to put this video of Colombian folk music from all over the country...
I think it's pretty awesome because it showcases all the different rhythms from the different regions and races.






Hope you don't mind...

Thank you for the Villavicencio night picture...liked that one a lot!


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Cañon de Chicamocha - Departamento de Santander - Colombia*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Laguna de la Plaza - Departamento de Boyaca - Colombia*





*Desierto de la Tatacoa - Departamento del Huila - Colombia*


----------



## chala (Oct 31, 2009)

*una pequeñisima muestra del quindio *




















































































































































































































































*El quindio lo tiene todo *


kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:

:colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^^:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Parque Nacional Natural Ensenada de Utria - Departamento del Chocó - Colombia*





*Guatape - Departamento de Antioquia - Colombia*






*Fúquene - Departamento de Cundinamarca - Colombia*






*Cabo de la Vela - Departamento de la Guajira - Colombia*










[/URL]

*Valle de los Cojines - Departamento de Boyaca - Colombia*






*Reserva Cucarachero - Departamento del Santader - Colombia*





*Lagunas Sagradas de Siecha - Departamento de Cundinamarca - Colombia*







*Filandia - Departament del Quindio - Colombia*


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

amazing landscapes cec


----------



## Rojas Pinilla (Dec 18, 2009)

Sr. CeC, la fotografía en la que dices que es Chingaza, no es.......esa imagen corresponde a las Lagunas Sagradas de Siecha en el paramo que comparten Guasca y Guatavita (Cund)..........al fondo se vé la represa de Tominé de Guatavita.............................


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Colombia is simply amazing!!! Regards.*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Pico Raticuba - Departamento de Boyaca - Colombia*





*Pico El Castillo - Departamento de Boyaca - Colombia*





*Rio Badillo - Departamento del Cesar - Colombia*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Neusa - Departamento de Cundinamarca - Colombia*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Rojas Pinilla said:


> Sr. CeC, la fotografía en la que dices que es Chingaza, no es.......esa imagen corresponde a las Lagunas Sagradas de Siecha en el paramo que comparten Guasca y Guatavita (Cund)..........al fondo se vé la represa de Tominé de Guatavita.............................


Gracias, ya lo corregi.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Cerro Tusa - Departamento de Antioquia - Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos once again from Colombia


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Departamento del Meta - Colombia*


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

*Colombia is a beautiful country unfortunaly we as colombians don't stick together and we'r making a big mistake on that one, is time to realize that we must work together as a country not as a "every man for himself".* sad but true


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

That will change soon though, don't give up hope.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Chicaque - Departamento de Cundinamarca*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Los Andes - Departamento de Santander - Colombia*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the commentaries.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Volcan Galeras - Departamento de Nariño*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Esa playa de Chocó esta bellísima :drool:. Cartagena de Indias se ve una ciudad muy agradable y hermosa. 
saludos.


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks....


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

San bernardo del viento island group caribbean see.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Cocora Valley with the national tree: The wax palm - Risaralda and Quindio regions*


Photo by Sacoux (Flickr)


----------



## caneo (Sep 1, 2009)

wow!! nice pics:drool:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

those palms at the picture have two global records they are the tallest in the world whit almost 80 meter and just grow up over 3000 meters high..


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Mavecure hills eastern plains..


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

*Salto deTequendama - Cundinamarca region*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

vagamundo. said:


> San bernardo del viento island group caribbean see.


uau!! esto es precioso! quiero ir!!!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

San andres, caribbean dream..


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW! CARIBEAN BEAUTY IS INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics!! Colombia so much diversity. Regards.*


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

san andres is a paradise!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

vagamundo. said:


> Mavecure hills eastern plains..


wow :drool:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

it `s colombia, but im not sure where exactly by the eastern plains.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great landscape. Regards.*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW , beautiful photos !!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

The ruiz peak 5400 mts high..


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice pic, beautiful landscape. Regards.*


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

awesome landscape, the view is unbelievable!


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Parque Nacional Natural Los Nevados





PNN Nevados by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, on Flickr
​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Bobo River, Nariño*


Rio Bobo by juan vallejo, on Flickr
​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Tenjo, Cundinamarca
*

Tenjo at Night by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Boyaca*


Untitled by Juan Almonacid, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Cangrejo Cay, Providencia
*


Panorámica del Muelle de Cayo Cangrejo o Crab Cay — Decameron Providencia by Decameron Hotels, on Flickr

​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Parque Tayrona*​

Tayrona Park by Patrik Bergström, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Tolima*


Tolima, Colombia. by Wendy Natalia Peña Romero, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Caverna de Alicante, Antioquia*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/57233...fou-oST12T-48RetF-4yBpN7-4McQ2B-4dU5G2-4gpCGM​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Villa de Leyva*


Sjoerd_Hammecher-0987.jpg by Sjoerd Hammecher, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Guatapé, Antioquia*


Inmensidad by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Cauca*


Pueblo en las Monstañas by Julian Andres Carmona Serato, on Flickr​


----------



## esthermaria (Aug 5, 2015)

this image is beautyful , many thanks


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Subachoque, Cundinamarca*



Subachoque[/url] by Guillermo Castaño, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Tatacoa Desert, Huila*


Desierto de la Tatacoa, Huila - Colombia by Alexander Schimmeck, on Flickr​


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Many diverse scenary in small territory!


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Bahia Solano, Chocó (Pacific) *


Low tide by Cedric Favero, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Boyacá, Nuestra Señora de Monguí convent.*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Convento_de_Nuestra_Señora_de_Monguí.jpg
COLOMBIA- Boyacá; Convento de Nuestra Señora de Monguí.​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Cerro el Tablazo, Cundinamarca
*

Cerro el Tablazo by Robert, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Neusa*


Neusa by manuel herrera, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Zapatoca, Santander*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/martynkamargo/​


----------

